# Bike fit/size question for a trek madone



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll start off with the background. I am fairly new to road cycling and bought a size 56" Trek Madone 4.5. I bought it on clearance and of course the salesman told me the bike was a "perfect fit." They did a whole 15 minutes of fitting after I bought it and then sent me off. Now several months later, I am having a lot of knee pain and other issues which don't seem normal for someone of my age (25). Additional, I don't ever get these pains on my MTB which also leads me to think my road bike is the wrong size or improperly fit. 

So my question is, "Is my frame size good for me, or at least ballpark?" I'm 5'-11" 165 pounds, with a 31" inseam. 

I need to know if the frame size is right for me before I shell out the cash for a professional fitting. My other LBS can do the Specialized BG fitting, adjust cleat position, and all the other neat tricks of a professional fitter. If my frame size is good I will be paying them a visit.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

The frame may or may not be the right size, but that all depends on if the shop was trying to help you or make a quick sale. Specialized dealers might be able to adjust things if the frame is the wrong size, although some might simply try to sell you on buying all new Specialized...everything. My cleats and inserts are set up under this system, but my local dealer seems bent on making me sell my stuff for all new Specialized parts.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The effective top tube is 56 on the 56 so yes, that frame is definitely in the ballpark of the size best for someone your size.

If you want a second opinion go here: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IME a riders _proportions_ matter more than height alone, and at 5'11" with a 31" inseam (assuming it's a cycling inseam) you're likely proportioned shorter legs/ longer torso. That still doesn't answer the question of whether or not your bike is sized correctly for you, but nothing short of an in person fitting will do that - at least with any certainty. I'd _guess_ that you're 'in the ballpark' (as you say).

If you're considering the BG FIT, I suggest visiting that shop (with your bike), explain that you want to have the fitting done but are concerned that your bike may not be sized correctly for you. Assuming they're profit motivated, they'll take 10 minutes to assist you in determining that. One you have that info, you can make an educated decision on whether or not to go for the BG FIT.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Brandon351 said:


> I am having a lot of knee pain and other issues which don't seem normal for someone of my age (25).


Since I don't know what the "other issues" are, I can't comment on them. But frame size rarely has anything to do with knee pain. Look to a shoe/cleat/pedal alignment or float issue and, more likely in my view, the probability that you're pushing bigger gears while increasing time on the bike quite a bit compared to your mountain biking.


----------



## Brandon351 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanx for all the input. The internet is my only means of cycling knowledge so the responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

the frame size is most likely in the ballpark but there is more to fit than that.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

I am 5 8" with 32.5 inseam. I already sent an email to trek and they told me 31 inseam ( i mentioned only 31 as i measured incorrectly first) can ride 56 to trek58. I was on 54 but ordered 56 now.

You are ok regarding inseam length but for torso you have to length the stem or try 58. As said knee pain can be adjusted with seat height and cleat position.

Hope this help.


----------

